# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Divigel - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Divigel, 
czy ktoś stosował ten lek, jest on bezpieczny?? czy może wywołać jakieś skutki uboczne ??

----------

